

Python symmetric encryption with CRC - alonswartz
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/python-symmetric-encryption

======
tptacek
Using a CRC to authenticate a message is why we have an SSHv2; SSH made a
similar mistake.

~~~
alonswartz
Thanks Thomas, I updated the post.

------
donkidder
Strange that python-crypto would take care of padding for block ciphers and
not calculate the CRC for you. I wonder how much code out there assumes it
would and become susceptible to accidental corruption of the plaintext.

~~~
tptacek
"Accidental". Heh.

------
db2hitman
Great Tutorial! An excellent way to get into Python Crypto Lib.

